# BT/Otherwise Game Controller App - Phone As Controller?



## Vazguard (Jun 9, 2011)

Setting up my XOOM tablet, I reminded myself of a crazy video I saw a while back where a guy was showing off this SNES emulator on his iPad. The the twist was that he then booted up iPhone with a controller app! Connecting his two devices wirelessly, he happily played the first level of Super Mario on his tablet while controlling the game with his iPhone.

There have been countless game controller mods and what-have-you created for Android, but it seems no one has made an app that can do this. It'd be great to play a fullscreen game on my tablet using my Droid 1 as the controller.

Thoughts?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hahaha this would but awesome. but the last i heard of anything like that pcs was porting the wifi controller the droid 1 back in the day before DX's came out...but im sure someone has to have done this since then. well see if anyone else has any input


----------



## Vazguard (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't found anything yet, but I'm sure there's something out there yea.


----------

